# Kampflamm goes to Zuid-Holland (THE HAGUE, DELFT, GOUDA)



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, I missed this thread when you first opened it. Lovely!!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And lovely, great updates :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

joshsam said:


> Great pictures!  you where lucky with the weather it seems


Wherever I go, the sun follows. :smug:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> Wherever I go, the sun follows. :smug:


Ok visit Belgium this weekend, horrible forcast hno:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I do hope to make another trip to Antwerp and the surrounding region this summer. So get ready for one weekend of sunshine.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^haha  looking forward to you pictures in that case


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm missing the largest City of Zuid-Holland in this Thread.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I don't think he done posting pics yet  but so what if he didn't visited that city in this trip?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, more pics coming up but none of Rotterdam.


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

^^
Pity!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Just gives me another reason to go back. 

*DEN HAAG*







"Plein" square next to the parliament. In the back you can see a modern addition. I think it's a new entrance for the public:


Plein Den Haag/The Hague

Ridderzaal, part of the parliament as well. Used for the state opening of parliament:


Ridderzaal


Den Haag / The Hague


Wijnhavenkwartier Den Haag / The Hague


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*GOUDA*








Markt Gouda


Gouda


Gouda


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Update! Love the colours!! :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures once again  keep them coming!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great thread...and nice photo tour.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Y'all are welcome.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*







Vredespaleis/Peace Palace:


Vredespaleis


Vredespaleis


Heineken


Den Haag / The Hague


Den Haag / The Hague


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*







Paleis Noordeinde:


Paleis Noordeinde

Passage shopping center:


Passage

Plein:


Plein

Mauritshuis:


Mauritshuis


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice documentation of your visit


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

As always, very beautiful and original pictures. I can't wait for your impressions of antwerp :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DELFT*








Delft


Delft


Doorbell


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very cosy places!! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The Dutch are masters of "gezelligheid".


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Kampflamm said:


> What's the Jersey Shore of Friesland?


Bitch please. 

I should have said the Jersey Shore of the Netherlands.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You gots to be more precise then. Shiro (god rest his soul) always complained when people referred to NL as "Holland".


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag


Hofvijver / Binnenhof


Den Haag


Den Haag


Wijnhavenkwartier


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


> What's the Jersey Shore of Friesland?


Terschelling (Skylge)


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I love how the Hague looks!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Го́голь;93267866 said:


> Terschelling (Skylge)


Looks like a cesspoll of depravity. hno:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

The main reason why Terschelling has such a bad name is because it's colonized by the 'Hollanders' during summertime.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag


Den Haag


Den Haag


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

Excellent photo-thread.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*GOUDA*








Gouda


Gouda


Gouda Markt en Stadhuis


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag

Plein square:


Den Haag

Mauritshuis:


Mauritshuis


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DELFT*








Delft


Oude Kerk Delft


Delft Markt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag

Gevangenpoort, most badass prison in The Hague:


Gevangenpoort Den Haag


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*







People waiting for a tram:


Den Haag / The Hague

Monument commemorating the Dutch victory over Napoleon on Plein 1813:


Plein 1813 Den Haag


Den Haag


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag


Den Haag


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag


Plein 1813 monument


Lange Voorhout Den Haag


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive....


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks

*DELFT*








Delft


Delft


Delft


Delft


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag / The Hague


Den Haag / The Hague


Wijnhavenkwartier


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*GOUDA*








Gouda Markt


Gouda Markt


Gouda


Gouda


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

WONDERFUL updates... Gouda and Delft seem underrated!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Plein Den Haag


Den Haag


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








The Hague / Den Haag


The Hague / Den Haag


The Hague / Den Haag


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely updates! More pics per post, please... :tongue2:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Noordeinde Palace


Den Haag


Den Haag


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DELFT*








Delft


Nieuwe Kerk Delft


Delft


Delft


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. I just hope I'll be able to add some new NL pics this summer.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








Plein Den Haag


Mauritshuis


Ridderzaal


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEN HAAG*








The Hague


The Hague


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very beautiful and lovely images...thanks @Kampflamm. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You're welcome. 

*DEN HAAG*








Den Haag


Den Haag


Den Haag


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Zuid-Holland :cheers:


----------

